# Gmo grows Top Dawg Fam95



## gmo (Jul 8, 2021)

Many years ago I had a cut of Stardawg that I just loved. I asked for some recommendations for seeds that might fit my needs of finding something in the same family line. I'm looking for pungent, sticky, dense colas. Something that produces, but maintains a nice structure. All signs pointed to Top Dawg genetics, and after seeing what others were finding in their packs, I was sold. 

4'x4' AC Infinity tent
4x Mars Hydro TS1000s
Homemade LP Aeroponics tote
6" AC Infinity t6 fan and filter
GH Flora line 6 part nutrients
Apera PH60 and EC60 meters
Humidifier/dehumidifier
Hisense 5500BTU air conditioner piped straight in
Clip-on fans

Dropped 6 seeds in to Rapid Rooters this morning with hopes of moving them in to their netpots early next week when my current grow comes down. I'm hoping for 3-4 females in the bunch (males will be called), and at least 1 keeper mom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Your a busy man brother.


----------



## gmo (Jul 8, 2021)

@WeedHopper I like to keep it that way.  Keeps my mind busy and occupied.  Believe it or not, I work a desk job for 70+ hours a week, too!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2021)

You need to find the big dirty.


----------



## gmo (Jul 8, 2021)

I appreciate the TPB reference.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 8, 2021)

Well stop ******* around. You know what you gotta do.


----------



## gmo (Jul 12, 2021)

3 of 6 have popped so far. Hoping to see movement on the others in the next couple of days.


----------



## gmo (Jul 13, 2021)

As of this morning, only 3/6 have popped ground.  I haven't lost complete hope, but I did put 3 additional down in Rapid Rooters, just in case.


----------



## gmo (Jul 16, 2021)

Still waiting on movement from 6 of the 9 Fam95 seeds that were dropped. Not looking like they're going to do anything.
I had a little delivery today of 2 feminized Chemdawg seeds that I immediately put in to Rapid Rooters.
Also started 2 more auto feminized wedding cake seeds that have sprouted and will be going in to my soil tent when the current 2 come out on Sunday.
Gonna be a busy next half of the year in my garden!


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2021)

Update....it looks like I'll go 4/9 on the Fam95s this round.  3 are above ground, and 1 is just starting to poke through.  The other 5 will be tossed at the end of the week if they haven't made movement by then.

Top Dawg Seeds did agree to send me another pack of seeds to replace these ones.  I'm not sure what they'll be, but they were posted yesterday.  Most likely, whatever they are, will have to wait until next run to get planted.  

In the Aero system currently are 3 Top Dawg Fam95 and 2 Chemdawg feminized seeds from Weedseedsexpress (forum sponsor).  Will place the 1 other Fam95 in if it sprouts.

Although the aero setup is the same as the last run, the environmentals have changed significantly.  This run is in a 4'x4' tent, 4 Mars Hydro ts1000s (total 600w LED), 6" fan and filter (AC Infinity Cloudline t6.  NICE fan! and equivalent filter), humidifier for now and dehumidifier when it comes time, 6500btu air conditioner piped in.

I also decided on keeping the soil tent going for another round.  I was fond of how the ILGM Wedding Cake Fem'd autos ran last time around, so I decided to give them another run.  2 have been placed in 3g fabric pots with Happy Frog soil.  This tent is using all the same equipment as the last run.  2'x2' tent, 1 Mars Hydro ts1000, 4" fan and filter, humidifier, GH nutrients when it comes time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Let us know about the Beans you got from the sponsor work out. Im curious. Would be great for the site.


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2021)

@WeedHopper I sure will.  I'm glad to have them.  The other seeds are not feminized, so at least I should have 2 girls to run this round.  Really hoping that at least 1 of the 3 Fam95s is a girl.  Otherwise, this grow might be a bit of a bust!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah i hope so too brother.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 20, 2021)

GMO
Would you mind posting the web address where you purchased seeds.  Thanks Kevin


----------



## Airbone (Jul 20, 2021)

kevinn said:


> GMO
> Would you mind posting the web address where you purchased seeds.  Thanks Kevin


There is a link at the top of the page.


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2021)

@kevinn  weedseedsexpress.com is the forum sponsor and where the Chemdawg fem seeds came from. 

I can also recommend ILGM and seed bank for humanity (no link for either because they don't sponsor this forum). Many years ago I use to order from bcseedking, I have to assume that they are still legitimate as well.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

I've used ILGM before, but their payment protocol was too difficult. Nice folks.

Goat and Monkey worked out very well, and Homegrown Cannabis too.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Aug 4, 2021)

Alright, it's time to really start getting this journal going.

In the aero tent are 4 Top Dawg Fam95s. I had very poor germination rates on these (4/9). They're non-feminized, so I'm hoping that I get at least 1 female in the bunch. I also have 2 feminized Chemdawgs from weedseedsexpress (forum sponsor), no germ problems on those (2/2).

Currently the only issue I'm running in to is keeping the reservoir temp in check. I'd like it to be 64f and it seems to hover around 71f, even with ice bottles. I'm seriously considering an aquarium chiller. Until then I've upped the ice bottle regimine to see if I can get it under control.

Approximately day 14, Temp 74f, rh 55%, lights 100% @ 20" distance, pH 5.6, res temp 71f, GH 6 part nutrients according to week 2 schedule @ 600ppm.

I decided to run Wedding Cake autos in the small tent again. I really liked the structure and size last go around, and it's pretty much water and watch grow, so why not? Looks like I have one that's going to go purple very early this time, something I didn't have last time.

Approximately day 17, temp 74f, rh 60%, pH 6.5 water only at this time in Fox Farm Happy Frog.

Also including a picture of Wedding Cake that has been curing in jars since 7/24/21.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

By the way GMO. Your Avatar. My son loves that fking show.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

One episode had him preparing to serve jail sentence, he put out a gigantic bowl of cat food for his cat.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Aug 6, 2021)

Cat food mountain!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

That's it!


----------



## gmo (Aug 10, 2021)

Aero tent day 19. Still fighting to keep res temp where I want it to be, but I'm gaining ground. I'm changing the ice bottles out 2-3 times a day. I figure I can deal with it for another month while the outside temps are at their peaks. Things are taking off and looking good.

pH 5.6, temp 74f, res temp 68f, rh 55%

Soil tent day 24. Sexing right at the same time as the last go around. Started some light LST and may top in the next few days. I did add CaliMagic to the last watering at a rate of 2mL/G, otherwise it's straight water @ pH 6.5 for another week and then I'll start a light feeding regimine.

Temp 75f, rh 65%


----------



## Bubba (Aug 10, 2021)

whats the deal with the PH meters? is one acting up? 

whoops, I see one is EC, nevermind and carry on!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Aug 16, 2021)

Day 26 aero tent. No sex on any of the plants just yet, maybe by next week? I did move to feeding at the higher end of the medium strength feed rate. 4 of the 5 have responded well to that, 1 showed slightly burned tips but new growth looks fantastic. It was probably just a little bit of shock associated with the higher PPMs. 
pH 5.7, temp 71f, RH 55%, res temp 67f

Day 31 soil tent. Topped one plant twice a few days ago, and the other plant once. They're both starting to flower now. Today was their first light strength feeding (GH 6 part week 1 flower schedule). Growing exactly how I'd imagine based on the last run with them. I did find a single leaf hopper that had caused minor damage on 2 single blades of 2 separate fan leafs. Both fan leafs were removed, and the leafhopper was evicted. I didn't see any eggs or any other pests during my check.
pH in 6.6 (out 6.5), RH 60%, temp 74f


----------



## gmo (Aug 22, 2021)

Day 32 Aero tent. The 2 feminized Chems have sexed as of a few days ago. Though, going back I can't seem to find where I saw the preflowers. The 3 Fam95s have yet to show sex. I'll be taking cuttings of everything in the next week so that I make sure to have a mother plant if I find something I really like.
Temp 70f, RH 60%, res temp 65.5f, pH 5.7, PPM 1.68k

Day 37 soil tent. These girls have been fed once. I'll probably hold off on feeding for at least another couple of days. The one closest is a little sensitive. I did a heavy watering hoping to flush because I was noticing a bit of tip burning. This was done before the first feed. I think it's just a touchy pheno because the other one seems to be trucking along just fine.
Temp 74f, RH 64% (I changed the humidifier to 40% today. It's time to start lowering the RH at this point.) Will get a watering with CaliMagic only in the next 24hrs @ pH 6.5


----------



## gmo (Aug 25, 2021)

To sexy to not share. Day 35 aero tent. Still patiently waiting for the 4 Fam95s to show sex. Growth is exploding at this point. Can't wait to flower these out!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2021)

Looking nice as always.


----------



## gmo (Aug 26, 2021)

Day 36 aero tent. Took 2 cuttings from 5 of the 6 plants and 1 cutting of the 6th (The 6th is the smallest of the bunch and kinda struggling inside the canopy. It didn't have many ideal places to take a cut.). The cuttings were dipped in Clonex and placed in rapid rooters in a humidity dome. pH 6.5 water used as a foliar spray and a little added to the bottom of the tray. The goal is to have at least 1 of each for possible mother plants, and I'm also hoping that they'll reveal sex sooner than their donor so that I can start weeding out the males.


----------



## gmo (Aug 30, 2021)

Day 40 Aero tent. Day 1 of flower. I switched to 12/12 and they are just finishing their first night cycle. Drained and refilled the tote with GH 6 part nutrients at week 1 flower nutrient schedule at light feed rate ~1000ppm. I believe I see sex on 5/6 and they all look female to me. I'll know more shortly and will pull any males as soon as I'm sure.
I am battling what I believe to be calcium deficiency in the Fam95s. My pH fluctuates downward from 6.0-5.4 over a 72hr period. I had to go back and look at uptake charts and I believe that the solution isn't staying above 5.8 long enough, and calcium isn't being taken in. My solution is to watch pH closer and try and keep pH between 5.8-6.1 for longer amounts of time. I'll allow solution to drift lower, but not for longer than a 48hr period. New growth is good, and very rapid. The girls have all but filled up the 4'x4' footprint. These should get BIG over the next couple of weeks.
Temp 70f, pH 6.06, res temp 66.5f, RH 59%

Soil tent day 45. I think the stretch is complete. They're starting to enter a period of stacking on new flowers. This has been a very predictable grow, they're almost identical in size and structure to the last cycle that I ran these. One of them is starting to show trichomes, and it's showing them much earlier than the 2 I previously ran. Hopefully that's a good sign. I've fed twice since the last post a week ago. Runoff was tested and pH was 6.5 and ppm was 2.1k. I start to have issues when runoff ppm is over 3k PPMs, so I'm doing well there. They're due for a watering today and will likely get a heavy watering with CaliMagic only and then fed later in the week 
Temp 75f, RH 50%

Dried and cured buds that went in to jars on 7/17/21 from last run in the aeroponics tent. They are Zkittlez and Gelato.


----------



## gmo (Sep 3, 2021)

Day 44 aero tent. Day 5 of flower cycle. Still waiting on 2 to sex, but I believe I see female preflowers forming. Looking green!


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice work gmo, looking good bro.


----------



## gmo (Sep 7, 2021)

Day 48 aero tent. Day 9 flower. Still not 100% sure on sex. I may have 1 male, 4 for sure females, and 1 that I'm still not seeing any sure signs. The suspect male is the runt of the pack and will be pulled as soon as I'm certain.
I changed the reservoir out this morning with week 2 nutrient solution. They're in their bushing stage now, and I suspect they'll shoot up vertically over the next 10-14 days.
Temp 70f, res temp 67f, RH 55% (dehumidifier soon), pH 6.0

Day 53 soil tent. Flowers are starting to stack and trichomes are forming. They're looking pretty happy. Received water and CaliMagic 'flush' yesterday, and will resume feeding when they're ready. 
Temp 77f, RH 49%, In/Out pH @ 6.5


----------



## guerilla1950 (Sep 7, 2021)

hi  man u sure do grow very pretty stuff really nice


----------



## gmo (Sep 11, 2021)

Day 52 aero tent. Day 13 flowering. Culled 1 male Fam95. Everything else has sexed as female. That leaves we with 2 Chemdawgs (fem seed stock), and 3 Top Dawg Fam95s. The fun is just beginning!
pH 5.9, Temp 70f, RH 50%, res temp 64f


----------



## Bubba (Sep 12, 2021)

gmo said:


> Day 52 aero tent. Day 13 flowering. Culled 1 male Fam95. Everything else has sexed as female. That leaves we with 2 Chemdawgs (fem seed stock), and 3 Top Dawg Fam95s. The fun is just beginning!
> pH 5.9, Temp 70f, RH 50%, res temp 64f
> View attachment 278455
> View attachment 278454


Another great start gmo.  Say, what kind of hydro/areo device is that? Appears all plants or maybe one plant are in the sole device? It looks like one large device and all those plants are in single device. 

I believe you said before this was in a 3x3? If so kudos on extreme (and perfect) space utilization. Outstanding.

Thanks and grow on.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Sep 12, 2021)

@Bubba thanks for the kind words.

This is actually a 4'x4' tent with 5 plants. My last grow was a 3x3, but I decided to upsize for this go around.

It is a single 18g tote, currently housing 5 plants. The plans I followed called it a low pressure aeroponics tote, but I believe a better descriptor would be hybrid aeroponics/bubbleponics/dwc tote. The attached picture shows the inside of the tote, and the link is plans to build one of your own.



			https://www.familyplotgarden.com/uploads/2/6/2/5/26256231/hydroponics_tote_parts_list.pdf


----------



## Bubba (Sep 13, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Bubba thanks for the kind words.
> 
> This is actually a 4'x4' tent with 5 plants. My last grow was a 3x3, but I decided to upsize for this go around.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I was looking at totes at Sam's Club. They had up to 40 gallon, iirc for 40 bucks. That's too big for me, but they had several smaller sizes.

Been wanting to try hydro again, either this, or some kind of hempy deal with coco. This is closer to what I did before, which was shallow water culture with bubblers.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Thanks.  I was looking at totes at Sam's Club. They had up to 40 gallon, iirc for 40 bucks. That's too big for me, but they had several smaller sizes.
> 
> Been wanting to try hydro again, either this, or some kind of hempy deal with coco. This is closer to what I did before, which was shallow water culture with bubblers.
> 
> Bubba


I liked the way Coco/perlite grows but watering everyday got to be too much for me mixing and all.  Switched back to soil


----------



## gmo (Sep 13, 2021)

@Bubba the last time I was at Costco they did not have a tote that would work for this project for me. I ended up building a new one from a 27G tote I got at Home Depot. I was going to move current grow in to it, but I'm too far along do I decided to just use it for future grows instead.
If you decide to build one out, and you have questions, let me know. There's a couple tips that I may be able to share after using this setup for a while now.
Overall, I really like this route as opposed to soil. The plants grow much quicker, there's no guessing if the media is dry enough to water, it's easy to check pH. Downsides are keeping reservoir temp at the correct levels, removing male plants.


----------



## gmo (Sep 14, 2021)

Soil tent day 60. I'm impressed with the stability and predictability of this stain, ILGM Wedding Cake autos. This is my second run of them, and it's been almost identical to the first run. Super low maintenance all around. They were given a feeding yesterday at low dosage according to the GH Flora week 5 chart.
Temp 75f, RH 50%


----------



## gmo (Sep 15, 2021)

Aero tent day 57. Day 17 of flowering cycle. They're exploding in growth compared to just 5 days ago. They look to be growing up now that the 4'x4'footprint is filled up.
The Fam95s have humongous leaf's, they're pretty cool (fullsize sheet of paper for reference). Flowers are starting to take form. Should be a fun next couple of weeks.
Temp 68f, RH 50% (dehumidifier will be placed in the next few days, pH 5.75, reservoir temp 65f.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks much appreciated. I'm going to try one, or the hempy basket/Coco route. Your setup is closer to what I was doing previously
Bubba


----------



## gmo (Sep 18, 2021)

Day 60 aero tent, day 20 of flowering. Looking dope. Smelling dope. 

Dehumidifier installed yesterday.

Temp 71f, RH 45%, res temp 66f, pH 5.8, res PPM 1.7k


----------



## gmo (Sep 21, 2021)

Soil tent day 67. They're starting to show signs of ripening up. They'll probably need another 3 weeks, which would put them at 88 days. I may even let em go a little bit longer this time around. Guess we'll have to wait and see. Last time I ran this strain they started taking on their fall colors around this time, so I'm anticipating some nice purples and reds to come through this week.
Temp 75 RH 45%


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 21, 2021)

Less filling, tastes great  Good job


----------



## gmo (Sep 22, 2021)

Day 24 flowering in aero tent. Trichs dripping!

Day 68 from auto seed in soil tent.


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 22, 2021)

Looking good bro as always


----------



## gmo (Sep 24, 2021)

I just can't help but post more pictures.

Day 26 of flowering aero tent. Day 70 soil sent.


----------



## gmo (Sep 27, 2021)

Aero tent flowering day 29. The Fam95 is a very neat strain. It's hitting the marks for me so far: stinky, full of trichomes and it appears that it'll be a decent yielder.
pH 5.8, Temp 69f, res temp 66f, RH 50%


----------



## gmo (Sep 29, 2021)

Aero tent day 31 of flowering (day 70 total). Fam95 looking amazing. The lower bud sites are just dripping.
pH 5.9, temp 68f, reservoir temp 67f, RH 45%


----------



## gmo (Sep 29, 2021)

Day 74 soil tent. They're getting close, probably 10-14 more days. Water only for the last couple of waterings. I'm starting to see some reds and purples coming through.
Temp 75f, RH 45%


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Freaking beautiful brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Good thing you have Bud of the Month bar already
Dang Beautiful


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Good thing you have Bud of the Month bar already
> Dang Beautiful


So quick question. If you win more then once. Do you get another bar added? Or will it just say Bud oF The Month Grower X2?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So quick question. If you win more then once. Do you get another bar added? Or will it just say Bud oF The Month Grower X2?


Make it like the Military , stack them like war ribbons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So quick question. If you win more then once. Do you get another bar added? Or will it just say Bud oF The Month Grower X2?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

I think just put Bud Of The Month Winner with the months that they won on the badge. Which will also help ppl see when they won.
Bud of the Month Grower is everybody that enters.


----------



## gmo (Oct 1, 2021)

Day 77 soil tent. Purps coming through now. They're finishing a bit different than the last run. Still thinking they have 10-14 days left.
temp 72 RH 48%


----------



## gmo (Oct 1, 2021)

Aero tent day 33 of flowering.
Temp 70f, RH 50%, res temp 66f, pH 5.9


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

GMO  Sorry about the garble , Hops and I are working on prizes for BUd of Month winner 
Maybe? I asked him to clear it as it is your grow thread we cluttered up. Sorry mate


----------



## gmo (Oct 1, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN no need to apologize. It's not bothering me one bit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN no need to apologize. It's not bothering me one bit.


Always knew you were a good egg


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

I cleaned it up.


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 3, 2021)

Do u do any kind of defoliation on any of your grows?


----------



## gmo (Oct 3, 2021)

@David Bradley I did a little bit of defoliation on the aero grow and some training and topping in the soil grow. Generally, I don't do much.


----------



## gmo (Oct 3, 2021)

ILGM Wedding Cake auto day 79 in soil tent.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

When are you going to Harvest these Beautiful Job


----------



## gmo (Oct 3, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN the soil tent has at least 1 more week. Probably harvest between 88-92 days. I'm checking every day at this point, though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN the soil tent has at least 1 more week. Probably harvest between 88-92 days. I'm checking every day at this point, though.


Looks close for sure did she spit new pistils?


----------



## Airbone (Oct 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks close for sure did she spit new pistils?


What doesn’t that mean when they do?
One of mine did.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 3, 2021)

Airbone said:


> What doesn’t that mean when they do?
> One of mine did.


Not really sure why some plants do it unless it is starting to grow foxtails, one of mine is growing smaller pistils again after the long ones have disappeared too.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 3, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN the soil tent has at least 1 more week. Probably harvest between 88-92 days. I'm checking every day at this point, though.


Which tent did you put a dehumidifier in, at least I think that was you, I'm thinking of getting one. Is it in the tent (doesn't seem like that would work, too much air flow maybe?) or the room the tent is in? Been humid around these parts lately, right after watering RH spikes 69 or so, keeping 6 inch Infinity busy, 2 6inch fans and a tower fan in the corner.  Soon it will be cold and humidity problems will be over for a while.

Bubba


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 3, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN the soil tent has at least 1 more week. Probably harvest between 88-92 days. I'm checking every day at this point, though.
> [/QUOTEnext. Time iam Gona do a run of 3 autos lady's look lovely.


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 3, 2021)

Next time I'm going to do three autos also yours are looking awesome as always...


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN I don't believe it spit new pistils, I think everything is still just ripening up.
@Airbone not sure what that means, I've had it happen in the past and it leads to foxtailing in my experience.
@Bubba this tent did not have a dehumidifier in it. The larger aero tent has a small one that brings down the humidity approximately 10-15 points. I install it about a week after flowers start to form to bring down the RH to the 45-50% range.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

Just to be clear, small dehumidifier inside tent. And it lowered humidity even with exhaust fan and all? If so, Amazon here I come!
Thanks,
Bubba


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> Alright, it's time to really start getting this journal going.
> 
> In the aero tent are 4 Top Dawg Fam95s. I had very poor germination rates on these (4/9). They're non-feminized, so I'm hoping that I get at least 1 female in the bunch. I also have 2 feminized Chemdawgs from weedseedsexpress (forum sponsor), no germ problems on those (2/2).
> 
> ...


Looks great! Keep up the good work man!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN I don't believe it spit new pistils, I think everything is still just ripening up.
> @Airbone not sure what that means, I've had it happen in the past and it leads to foxtailing in my experience.
> @Bubba this tent did not have a dehumidifier in it. The larger aero tent has a small one that brings down the humidity approximately 10-15 points. I install it about a week after flowers start to form to bring down the RH to the 45-50% range.


Thats what I was trying to say Thks  The longer pistils did brown and the smaller ones are now growing out still.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Just to be clear, small dehumidifier inside tent. And it lowered humidity even with exhaust fan and all? If so, Amazon here I come!
> Thanks,
> Bubba


Which one the really small one or a reg large one it would fill
I had a ting one I got from amazon that held about a pint each day
Did not work well in big tent for me


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

@Bubba  this is the one I run in the larger tent. It brings the RH down a few points. I live in a dry climate, so I get more benefits from a humidifier when needed, than I do from the dehumidifier. It does work for what I need it to do though.
LEEL Dehumidifier 42OZ(1200ml) Portable Ultra Quiet Dehumidifier 2300 Cubic Feet (270 sq ft) 6H/12H Timer Small Dehumidifier for Home Basement Bedroom Bathroom Closet RV Camper https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T9FN45...abc_18GFWGYW9FDRZXCEM4AD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bubba (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks brother! It's on the way.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Which one the really small one or a reg large one it would fill
> I had a ting one I got from amazon that held about a pint each day
> Did not work well in big tent for me
> View attachment 279936


What was he smoking dam big fingers


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

Aero tent day 36 of flowering cycle. Macro picture is Top Dawg Fam95 and the other is Chemdawg.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 4, 2021)

gmo said:


> Aero tent day 36 of flowering cycle. Macro picture is Top Dawg Fam95 and the other is Chemdawg.
> View attachment 279996
> View attachment 279997


I am running chemdawg next time. Was wondering if it grows like that fam 95 or if you suggest not putting them together?


----------



## gmo (Oct 4, 2021)

@Airbone Run em side by side  structure and production wise it looks like the Fam95 will be the winner, but they are very similar overall. I'm not sure if you've read about any of the lineage of the Fam95 or not, but it is a very heavy chem strain.
And most importantly, if you run the Fam95 make sure to scuff the seeds before laying them to germinate.


----------



## gmo (Oct 5, 2021)

Burnt rubber smells coming from one of the Fam95s. YES!!! My favorite scent!!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 5, 2021)

gmo said:


> Burnt rubber smells coming from one of the Fam95s. YES!!! My favorite scent!!


That's a new scent! I had a pheno that reeked of garlic. Burnt rubber is a new one on me.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Oct 5, 2021)

Soil tent day 81. Last time I ran these they came down at day 81. I've been scoping and checking daily for about the past week and they just weren't ready to come down just yet. Low and behold, today they look ready. I won't have a chance to pull them until possibly this weekend, but when I have the chance they're coming down. 
Today I've dropped 2 more ILGM Wedding Cake autos in rapid rooters that will replace the 2 coming down. They'll be moved in as soon as these get the chop.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice closeup bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice closeup bro.


I can not get my phone into Micro mode


----------



## gmo (Oct 5, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN although I use my phone for most pictures that I post on here, I use a digital microscope to check trichomes because my phone cannot get reliable macros that close to tell ripeness.

I use this one:
USB Microscope Camera 40X to 1000X, Cainda Digital Microscope with Metal Stand & Carrying Case Compatible with Android Windows 7 8 10 Linux Mac, Portable Microscope Camera (USB Microscope) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085XZVFG...abc_SPHMC211C9CEZ2YJKCJW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## gmo (Oct 6, 2021)

Aero tent day 38 of flowering (day 77 from sprout).
I am obsessed with Fam95. The look, the smell, the growth stages -- everything about this plant is what I was looking for when I started searching for my beloved Stardawg of the past. I am so anxiously awaiting that first smoke of this gorgeous plant.
Temp 70f, res temperature 67f, pH 5.85, RH 47%


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

gmo said:


> Aero tent day 38 of flowering (day 77 from sprout).
> I am obsessed with Fam95. The look, the smell, the growth stages -- everything about this plant is what I was looking for when I started searching for my beloved Stardawg of the past. I am so anxiously awaiting that first smoke of this gorgeous plant.
> Temp 70f, res temperature 67f, pH 5.85, RH 47%
> View attachment 280094
> ...


Did you breed these ?


----------



## gmo (Oct 6, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN nope, I did not. When I jumped back in to growing earlier this year I was searching for something reminiscent of a Stardawg cut that I held nearly 10 years ago. Someone recommended that I take a look at the breeder Top Dawg (who originally bred Stardawg). After combing through their catalogue, I settled on these. I have a couple other strains of theirs to work through, and I'm looking forward to running them too.


----------



## gmo (Oct 7, 2021)

Aero tent packing it on now. The macro is Chemdawg from @WeedSeedsExpress  (forum sponsor)


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks awesome GMO! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 7, 2021)

gmo said:


> ILGM Wedding Cake auto day 79 in soil tent.
> 
> View attachment 279906
> View attachment 279905
> View attachment 279904


Beautiful


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

Are you playing around with your temps to enhance colors in anyway?


----------



## gmo (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bugus_Monkey not intentionally in any way. The soil tent naturally runs at about 75f during lights on and within a degree or 2 during lights out (20/4 light schedule). The air conditioner is not piped in to this tent at all, but it does get intake from the lung room that the larger aero tent exhausts in to. The exhaust from the aero tent is air conditioned air.

The aero tent does have a dedicated 5500btu air conditioner piped in to it. This helps keep my reservoir temps in check, and lowers the ambient temp caused by having 600w of LEDs running during lights on hours. The AC does kick off during lights out, which are during actual nighttime hours when the outside ambient temperature is lower.

I'm in New Mexico, so the daytime temps this time of year are still ~80F. In July and August we were getting 90-100F days almost everyday. The AC unit really allows me to dial in my grow room temperatures as I see appropriate.


----------



## gmo (Oct 8, 2021)

Soil tent day 84. Both plants got the chop this morning. They're hanging now in a tent. I monitoring temp, 74f, and humidity, 60%. Shooting to dry trim these in 7-10 days and hoping for at least 130g to match my last harvest, looks like it'll be between 130-160g all said and done. I'm happy with how they came out this time. They ended up more dense and less popcorn bud at the bottoms. Probably due to multi topping in the early stages of the grow.

Soil tent day 0. 2 ILGM Wedding Cake autos just about to break ground in the next 24hrs. Same grow specs and environmentals as the 2 that came down today.


----------



## gmo (Oct 10, 2021)

Aero tent day 41 of flowering.

Soil tent seedlings have popped ground in their rapid rooters. Tomorrow they go into soil and we'll count that as day 1.

Drying tent temp 70f RH 55%.


----------



## gmo (Oct 11, 2021)

Aero tent day 43 of flowering. Showcasing Chemdawg today. 
Temperature 69f, res temp 65.5f, pH 5.7, RH 43%

Soil tent day 2. Wedding Cake auto fem seedlings went in to 3g pots of Fox Farm Happy Frog yesterday. Lights at about 35% and will raise gradually as I've done in the past.
Temp 70f, RH 55%

Drying tent doing it's thing. It should be ready to trim by next weekend I'm thinking.
Temp 65f, RH 57%


----------



## gmo (Oct 12, 2021)

Damn it's looking good. Aero tent day 44 of flowering. pH 6.0, RH 40%, temp 70f, res temp 67f

Soil tent day 2. Temp 70f RH 60%

Drying tent day 4 of drying. Temp 68f, RH 57%


----------



## gmo (Oct 15, 2021)

Wedding Cake trimmed and jarred. 159g total weight. Looking back through my notes from my previous grow under the exact same conditions and environmentals this is a 20%+ increase over my last grow of this strain (131g harvested in July 2021), and puts me over 1g/w in a 2x2 tent, soil grow, under 150w of LED. Successful grow in my book!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful,, Ill be right over.


----------



## gmo (Oct 18, 2021)

Day 50 of flowering in the aero tent. Reservoir pH and EC is dipping pretty rapidly. I'm adding 2 to 2.5 gallons of solution twice per day to keep reservoir temp, pH and PPM in check. I'm repeating week 7 feed chart this week and will likely do the same next week because I think these ladies are still feeding quite heavily and week 8 feed chart calls for a pretty drastic reduction in nutrients. I'm guessing these will go 11 weeks or so. I plan to keep following the week 7 nutrient chart until these have 1 week left before chop.
Temp 72f, res temp 67f, RH 40%, pH 6.0


----------



## David Bradley (Oct 19, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Bubba  this is the one I run in the larger tent. It brings the RH down a few points. I live in a dry climate, so I get more benefits from a humidifier when needed, than I do from the dehumidifier. It does work for what I need it to do though.
> LEEL Dehumidifier 42OZ(1200ml) Portable Ultra Quiet Dehumidifier 2300 Cubic Feet (270 sq ft) 6H/12H Timer Small Dehumidifier for Home Basement Bedroom Bathroom Closet RV Camper https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T9FN45...abc_18GFWGYW9FDRZXCEM4AD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Yes I run a airplus dehumidifier and I drain it in a 5 gallon bucket it keeps the room at 40-45Rh along with window ac unit so the temps that are going in the tent kept everything pretty good temp and humidity wise so u guys put the dehumidifier in the tent ? I use a humidifier during veg that I do keep in the tent but dehumidifier in tent also????


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

I put one of those small ones in a 2x4 and it shaved a couple points off. Humidity outside is lower now, not as much of problem. When it was higher I considered putting another in it, but decided next summer I will get a larger one for the room.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Oct 20, 2021)

Day 52 flowering in aero tent. Still seeing rapid drop in pH in the reservoir (res drops by .5pH every 12 hours). They're taking up a lot of water, over 2 gallons every 12 hours.  Topping off reservoir with nutrient solution that has not been pH adjusted brings res up to ~6.0pH and I just let it drift down from there. I'm starting to see some plumping happening and a little bit of fall fading happening in the Chemdawg plants. I'm thinking we'll get a colorful show in this tent over the next couple of weeks.
pH 6.0, res temp 66f, RH 45%, temp 73f

Soil tent day 10.
Temp 74f, RH 55%

Pictured: full aero garden, lower branch of Fam95 looking glistening, Chemdawg top cola, and soil tent.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Oct 21, 2021)

gmo said:


> Day 52 flowering in aero tent. Still seeing rapid drop in pH in the reservoir (res drops by .5pH every 12 hours). They're taking up a lot of water, over 2 gallons every 12 hours.  Topping off reservoir with nutrient solution that has not been pH adjusted brings res up to ~6.0pH and I just let it drift down from there. I'm starting to see some plumping happening and a little bit of fall fading happening in the Chemdawg plants. I'm thinking we'll get a colorful show in this tent over the next couple of weeks.
> pH 6.0, res temp 66f, RH 45%, temp 73f
> 
> Soil tent day 10.
> ...


I think we might have the same tent and fabric pots. I thought they were my pictures for a split second. Nice setup my friend  ✌


----------



## gmo (Oct 21, 2021)

Greasy!


----------



## gmo (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Oct 21, 2021)

gmo said:


> Greasy!
> View attachment 280875


F U C K I N G  Decent Bro!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 22, 2021)

Looking great


----------



## gmo (Oct 22, 2021)

Photo drop, because I just can't control myself.* Day 54.
























*


----------



## Andrew (Oct 22, 2021)

gmo said:


> Photo drop, because I just can't control myself.* Day 54.
> View attachment 280901
> View attachment 280902
> View attachment 280903
> ...


----------



## gmo (Oct 25, 2021)

Day 57 aero tent. We're getting close. Probably another 2-3 weeks. I'm still facing huge pH drifts in 12hr periods and can't figure out why. PPM raises approximately 150 points in that period and pH drifts down .8-1.0 in the same timeframe. They are still up taking approximately 1.5-2.5g of water in that same timeframe. At this point I'm just adjusting as necessary with fresh nutrient water to bring the pH back in to range. I did move to week 8 nutrient schedule to see if a lower starting PPM would resolve the pH drift I'm facing. 
The lowers are just completely triched out. I'm starting to see the Chemdawg plants going purple. Should be a colorful finish!
pH 6.2, temp 74f, res temp 66f, RH 38%


----------



## gmo (Oct 28, 2021)

Aero tent day 60. Temp 66f, res temp 65f, pH 6.1, RH 45%.

Soil tent day 18. 1 of the 2 showed sex yesterday. That's the earliest I've had one show (previous grows have shown sex on day 23). 
Temp 72f, RH 59%

Jars from soil tent have now been curing for 2 weeks. Starting to smell real nice. I'll wait at least a few more weeks before sampling. Real nice dense nugs in these jars.


----------



## gmo (Oct 29, 2021)

Day 61 of flowering aero tent.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 29, 2021)

Def bud of the month material


----------



## gmo (Oct 30, 2021)

Day 62 aero tent. Full garden and macro of Chemdawg.

Day 20 soil tent. Started lst on both plants. Both have now shown sex. Topping in the next week or so.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 31, 2021)

gmo said:


> Day 61 of flowering aero tent.
> 
> View attachment 281223
> View attachment 281224
> ...


Looking frosty! 

Grow on,

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 1, 2021)

Getting really close. Day 64 aero tent. 7-10 days more.


----------



## Airbone (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow looking beautiful brother!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 1, 2021)

gmo said:


> Getting really close. Day 64 aero tent. 7-10 days more.
> View attachment 281417
> View attachment 281416
> View attachment 281415
> ...


You may have outdone yourself, but I think that with each of your grows! Outstanding as usual!

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 2, 2021)

Soil tent day 23. Both plants have been showing sex for a couple of days now. I did start training on both and will top each a couple of times in the next few days. Started CaliMagic at 2mL/g with today's watering. Will add nutrients around the same time that I top the plants.
Temp 70f, RH 60%.

I started charting everything and it's been a big help. I'd recommend it to all growers to keep track of your grows.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

He's a weed growing machine! That is incredible documentation.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 4, 2021)

Fam95 day 66.


----------



## gmo (Nov 5, 2021)

Aero tent day 68. And just like that, they're done. They'll be pulled on Sunday if I don't get a chance before. Things are falling over and trichs say it's time. What a pleasure of a grow. Come on 2lbs!!


----------



## gmo (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## gmo (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## gmo (Nov 7, 2021)

Chop, chop, chop. Day 70 and down. Should be at least 750g. Fan leafs removed, and branches hanging. Cleaned the tent and equipment on preparation for the next round.

It's been a pleasure. Dry weight and trimmed pics to come.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

I think I asked this before, but I can't find it, how many plants in that aero thing?

I know I just asked that here recently. Darn bubble hash 

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey @Bubba. No worries. This round there were 5 (in a 4x4 tent), 4 would have been a better number and less cramped. Last round there were 3 (in a 3x3 tent), 2 would have been a better number and less cramped. I started a new grow of 5 seedlings and am hoping for 3-4 females(in a 4x4 tent).


----------



## gmo (Nov 11, 2021)

Smellin' real nice.


----------



## David Bradley (Nov 13, 2021)

Bubba said:


> He's a weed growing machine! That is incredible documentation.
> 
> Bubba


Definitely is iam gonna do a journal this grow first grow indoors I wish I would have did a journal cpl members had told me to definitely do a journal cus I had a unique style of growing think it was carty who said


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Looking good brother.


----------



## gmo (Nov 13, 2021)

I've trimmed about 300 grams so far. About 40% of the total. It's looking like I'll be around 700-750g total. Quality over quantity  

All pictured is Fam95.


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

11 more jars to trim up. Slowly but surely getting through it. Lots and lots of kief collected, by far the most I've ever yielded. If be surprised if I ended up with less than an ounce of kief when all is said and done.


----------



## David Bradley (Nov 15, 2021)

Awesome grow , congrats


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> 11 more jars to trim up. Slowly but surely getting through it. Lots and lots of kief collected, by far the most I've ever yielded. If be surprised if I ended up with less than an ounce of kief when all is said and done.View attachment 282342


What is your kief "method?"

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

@Bubba I just use a trim tray while I'm trimming and collect that sweet, sweet kief.



			Amazon.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Bubba I just use a trim tray while I'm trimming and collect that sweet, sweet kief.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Only time I have had that was with Afghan Hash Plants


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

What the heck am I gonna do with an ounce of kief? Maybe I'll make another batch of tincture. I really like the way it tickles my brain 

Last batch of tincture recipe:
1 750mL bottle of everclear
70g decarboxylated cannabis
8hrs in magical butter machine

Yielded 20, 30mL bottles of tincture that should each contain approximately 600mg of THC. About 20mg THC per 1mL of tincture.

The math:
70g of cannabis, figuring 20% THC = 14000mg THC. I assume there was a 10% loss of THC in the process, so 12600MG yielded. I also lost approximately 20% of the Everclear/solution in the process, and ended up with just over 600mL of tincture. 12600mg/600mL = 21mg/mL. 

Result is some super potent tincture. I add 1mL to my morning coffee or my afternoon Pepsi and feel the results for hours and hours. Really works wonders for my anxiety and focus. Good stuff!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> What the heck am I gonna do with an ounce of kief? Maybe I'll make another batch of tincture. I really like the way it tickles my brain
> 
> Last batch of tincture recipe:
> 1 750mL bottle of everclear
> ...


Look into hash Caps I can get you a friends recipe if you like
Involves a few mostly easy to do things.


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN yes, please!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> @ROSTERMAN yes, please!


This is a friends method All Thanks goes to BrassNwood





The basic ratio is
5 grams of hash-kief (dry ice method with a 160 micron screen)
2.5 teaspoons of oil
.5 teaspoon lecithin..
Decarb material 240F for 40 minutes
Blend decarbed material with oil and heat 220 F for 20 minutes..
Makes 30 (0) capsules.. Average of 25 drops of hot hash oil per cap




Some Dry Ice hash




Decarb 240 F for 40 minutes




A little avocado oil for flavor and it extends the high a bit longer I feel..
Back in the toaster oven for 20 minutes at 220 F




The Coffee mug heater keeps the hash-oil sludge hot enough to draw up the eye dropper




Caution.. Start with a single drop of this stuff and add more at 2 hour intervals until your off..
DO NOT LICK THE TOOLS OR THE DISHES !!!
Dosing is problematic as no two people react the same.. A single drop can overwhelm my wife but I need 100x that much.. 4 full caps at a time 3 times a day for my personal relief..
Spins and dry heaves are more then possible at this strength so do take some care until you find your personal happy zone..
Happy Tripping.. It IS a psychoactive drug after all..
BNW


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you! Those have gotta be super potent! I'm a lightweight, I think I'd have to modify a bit to fit my needs, but I'm going to look in to making them!


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

By my math, that recipe should yield about 120-150mg THC per cap. Strong!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> Thank you! Those have gotta be super potent! I'm a lightweight, I think I'd have to modify a bit to fit my needs, but I'm going to look in to making them!


Yes start at 1/3rd filled , He uses them for severe pain and they work.
They can be stored in freezer and used when needed .


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

An ounce of kief, assuming 80% THC, would make 1120, 20mg capsules with perfect returns. Sounds like a fun Sunday project to me!


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

gmo said:


> @Bubba I just use a trim tray while I'm trimming and collect that sweet, sweet kief.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


It's on the way! So it has a kief screen built in? I assume you trim dry?

Thanks,
Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 15, 2021)

@Bubba yes, I'm a dry trimmer


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

I will try dry snipping, tray will be here in a quick.

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 17, 2021)

2 more jars of Fam95, and 2 more jars of Chemdawg left to trim and then this round is officially finished. Been a trimming machine for the last week and can now see the end in site.

I've hit 30g of kief collected from this trim session. 

Pictures is trimmed up Chemdawg.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Now you need a rosin press for that kief!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Can't wait to try new trimming tray w/ dry trim. I had no idea that much would collect!
Do si do getting ready for 12/12...
Bubba


----------



## Smokinggun (Nov 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way GMO. Your Avatar. My son loves that fking show.


What’s the name of that show? I see that dude’s pic everywhere but I’ve never seen the show.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 18, 2021)

"Cat food mountain" LoL
From trailer Park Boys I think...
Bubba


----------



## gmo (Nov 19, 2021)

And...... I'm out of trimming jail. A little over 700g of really really nice quality buds. Also, ~45g of kief. It was a win of a grow! Thanks for following along!


----------



## gmo (Mar 4, 2022)

After 3 1/2 month cure. Absolute fire. Definitely in the top 3 I've ever had!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> And...... I'm out of trimming jail. A little over 700g of really really nice quality buds. Also, ~45g of kief. It was a win of a grow! Thanks for following along!View attachment 282579
> 
> Nice pile Dry ice?


----------



## gmo (Mar 4, 2022)

Nope. Just from the trim tray. I've never seen anything like it before. I've gone through maybe 1/2 gram. There's so much!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> Nope. Just from the trim tray. I've never seen anything like it before. I've gone through maybe 1/2 gram. There's so much!


That fell off in the trim tray dang you should have left the buds the way they were 
WOW!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

gmo said:


> Nope. Just from the trim tray. I've never seen anything like it before. I've gone through maybe 1/2 gram. There's so much!


How does it smell? Thats awesome Fantastic Job


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I thought you did this


----------



## gmo (Mar 4, 2022)

I put it in my life. I've never seen anything like it before. Yes, that all came off the trim tray. No Tom foolery involved. I'm a lightweight, so I'll probably end up making some kind of tincture or hash caps out of it. Right now it's just sitting in a jar. It fills up a 4fl. oz. mason jar to the tip top. Smells like artificial grape and skunk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 5, 2022)

Damn brother. Very nice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 5, 2022)

gmo said:


> I put it in my life. I've never seen anything like it before. Yes, that all came off the trim tray. No Tom foolery involved. I'm a lightweight, so I'll probably end up making some kind of tincture or hash caps out of it. Right now it's just sitting in a jar. It fills up a 4fl. oz. mason jar to the tip top. Smells like artificial grape and skunk.


Was that considered  a HASH Plant when you got those seeds?


----------



## gmo (Mar 5, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Was that considered  a HASH Plant when you got those seeds?


It wasn't advertised that way. Definitely a fun flower to grow. I tried to take cuts but was unsuccessful. I'm glad I have another pack to dig through


----------



## gmo (Apr 23, 2022)

Some "chemdawg" from this same harvest. I'm doubtful of the lineage of the seeds from this particular breeder, but the flower is very nice, nonetheless. Fruity nose with a hint of skunk. Looser nugs than I'm used to, but still a nice head stash. Cured very, very well. I did not keep this one around, but have lots of jars to get through. @Airbone I believe is growing this same seed stock right now.


----------



## gmo (Jul 20, 2022)

Fam95 after an 8 month cure. It's good smoke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2022)

Very nice bro.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> @Bubba thanks for the kind words.
> 
> This is actually a 4'x4' tent with 5 plants. My last grow was a 3x3, but I decided to upsize for this go around.
> 
> ...


Rounding up materials to build this thing.  Did you use 3 inch net cups as recommended? Or something larger?  Any other changes you made? You had mentioned some changes you made. 

Also, did you use recommended pump, or something else?

Thanks,

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Sep 19, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Rounding up materials to build this thing.  Did you use 3 inch net cups as recommended? Or something larger?  Any other changes you made? You had mentioned some changes you made.
> 
> Also, did you use recommended pump, or something else?
> 
> ...


Awesome @Bubba ! 

I use 3" cups. I don't use nearly as many as they do in that tutorial. What works for me is 6 cups in a 27g reservoir. 1 is reserved as a place to top off solution and another is reserved for air I let hoses, power wires, and chiller in/output. The other 4 are reserved for plants.
I place the drain tube as low and forward as I can in the tote. 
Please ask away if ya have any questions


----------



## Bubba (Sep 19, 2022)

Thanks. What pump did you go with?

Bubba


----------



## gmo (Sep 19, 2022)

Ecoplus 396GPH submersible


----------



## Bubba (Sep 19, 2022)

gmo said:


> Ecoplus 396GPH submersible


Thanks, checking Amazon now!


----------



## Bubba (Sep 19, 2022)

And it is on the way, thanks.

Bubba


----------

